# Trivia 6/26



## luckytrim (Jun 26, 2019)

trivia 6/26
DID YOU KNOW...
The dinosaurs became extinct before the Rockies or the Alps  were formed.


1. The Hebrew name of the holiday of Passover  is...
  a. - Pesach
  b. - Purim
  c. - Yom Kippur
  d. - Rosh Hashanah
2. Are there any x's in the spelling of the word that sounds  like
(flox-e-nox-e-ni-hil-i-pil-i-fik-a-shn)? [The word is "the  estimation of a
thing valued as worthless".] If so, how many?
  a. - Yes, One
  b. - Yes, Two
  c. - Yes, Three
  d. - No
3. 'Kathmandu' sounds exotic. Where is it?
  a. - Tibet
  b. - Nepal
  c. - Neither
  d. - Both; It straddles the Border
4. Many films feature talking animals; do you recall the one  with a talking 
polar bear ?
5. Who wrote about Valentine Michael Smith from  Mars?
6. Do you recall Hoss Cartwright's more formal first name   ?
7. Where did ice-cream originate?
  a. - Greece
  b. - Italy
  c. - China
  d. - Japan
8. In August, 1986, John McEnroe married an actress; who  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The largest cell in a female human is the ovum (egg). The  largest cell In a
male human is the sperm.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. - d (floccinaucinihilipilification)
3. - b
4. 'The golden Compass’
5. Robert Heinlein
6. Eric
7. - b
8. Tatum O'Neil

CRAP !!
The largest cell in the human body is the female egg, also  known as ovum; it's 1000 micrometers in diameter. The smallest cell in terms of  volume is the sperm cell.
The ovum is visible to the naked eye, being about 0.12 mm in  diameter. The
sperm is roughly 0.05 mm long.


----------

